# Xikar Hygrometer - Pre-calibrated?



## jferreir (Oct 22, 2013)

I just received a replacement humidor (long story) that came with a Xikar rectangular hygrometer, model 833XI. This unit can be calibrated manually via the salt test, but its effective range is limited to 90% RH (i.e., calibration via salt test only). 

After reading the instructions, it's unclear whether the hygrometer is calibrated out of the box. It includes instructions for calibrating the unit, but it doesn't say whether you should do this for first-time usage. I checked the Xikar website, and although it says the hygrometer should be calibrated to within 1-2% out of the box, the pictured hygrometer is different from the one that I have. The one on the website doesn't have a calibration button, so obviously it would have to be pre-calibrated. I can't find my specific unit on the website anywhere.


So, would anyone be able to answer my question? I assumed my model was the most recent, but I guess not since I can't find it on the website? I'm not overly concerned, just really confused...


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

If yours is the one I'm thinking of, then I own it as well. If yours has a "Calibrate" button, it will need to be calibrated (as mine does). I think Xikar recently switched over to a new model where they come 'calibrated' right out of the box, but it sounds like you got the older version (which, in my opinion, is better).

Also, if you're calibrating - skip the salt and get yourself a 75% Boveda packet (around $4). Throw that in a ziplock bag with the hygrometer for 24-48 hours, hit the "Calibrate" button, then you're good to go.

Happy puffing!

Edit: By the way - mine looks like this:


----------



## jferreir (Oct 22, 2013)

Yep, that's the exact one I have! Why would Xikar remove the ability to calibrate? Don't all digital hygrometers lose a bit of accuracy after 2 years or so? And why do these hygrometers have the SAME model number? Needlessly confusing. 

How accurate do you think this is out of the box? I don't have a B&M nearby, so finding a Boveda calibration kit will be difficult. I've never really trusted the old school salt method for calibration; there's just too many variables (salt/water ratio, seal of bag, length of time, etc.). Truthfully, I'm not too concerned about accurate readings since I'll be using the Boveda 69% packets, but I recently seasoned a new humidor and I want to make sure everything checks out. The seal appears great, but I'm a bit paranoid since I received a defective humidor previously (different brand/make altogether).


----------



## jferreir (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry, accidental double-post. Mods, delete at will!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

PM me your address and I'd be happy to send you a 75% boveda pack.


----------

